# Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten​*
Hier nun die aus den Fragen des Ursprungsthreads* zusammen gefassten Antworten* ALLER angemailten Parteien "am Stück", die auch ALLE geantwortet haben:
 Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017
Die Einzelantworten der Parteien:
FDP
Die LINKE
SPD
Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN
CDU/CSU
AfD


ALLE angemailten Parteien sind zur Wahl zugelassen und waren zum Zeitpunkt unserer Fragen auf Grund der damaligen Umfragen quasi sicher im Bundestag.

Wir wollen und dulden keine allgemeinpolitische Diskussion. 
Das widerspricht erstens unseren Regeln und zweitens fehlt uns dazu die redaktionelle Expertise. 

Im Bereich Angelpolitik maßen wir uns die an, daher geht es hier REIN und AUSSCHLIEßLICH um die angelpolitischen Fragen und Standpunkte.

Weiterhin gilt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir informieren unsere Leser ausdrücklich, dass nicht alleine auf Grundlage diesen Wahlprüfsteins gewählt werden sollte:
> *ACHTUNG!!!!*
> ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen..
> 
> Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt aber sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab.



--------------------------------------------------------


Die Reihenfolge der Antworten entspricht dem Eingangsdatum bei uns und enthält keinerlei Wertung!​*ZUSAMMENFASUNG
Unsere Fragen und die Antworten der Parteien​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist?*


*Antwort FDP:*
Wir Freien Demokraten stehen für das Prinzip „Schützen durch Nützen“. Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz erkennt den „Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft“ ausdrücklich als schützenswertes Gut an. Nachhaltige Freizeitfischerei, insbesondere in Verbindung mit den vielfältigen ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten der Anglerinnen und Angler im Dienste von Hege und Gewässerpflege, ist in diesem Sinne gelebter Naturschutz, den es zu fördern gilt. In Zeiten einer zunehmenden gesellschaftlichen Entfremdung von der Natur leisten Fischerei- und Angelvereine auch eine wichtige Bildungsarbeit. 


*Antwort LINKE:*
Das Angeln ist ohne Zweifel eine beliebte und naturnahe Form der Freizeitgestaltung in der Bundesrepublik, bei der der Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft eine große Rolle spielt. Deshalb kann man behaupten, dass es einer der vielen Zwecke des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes ist, Aktivitäten wie das Angeln zu ermöglichen. Anders herum ist der Natur- und Artenschutz an den vielen Gewässern in der Bundesrepublik ganz wesentlich von den jeweiligen Fischereirechtsinhabern abhängig, die sich um Ufer- und Gewässerpflege sowie die Hege kümmern und auf ihr Gebiet achtgeben – und zwar ohne das der Allgemeinheit in Rechnung zu stellen.


*Antwort SPD:*
Zusammengefasst 1 und 1.1:
Umweltgerechtigkeit ist das Ziel unserer Politik. Denn eine zerstörte Umwelt gefährdet die Gesundheit und vertieft soziale Ungleichheit bei uns und weltweit. Wir wollen allen Menschen den Zugang zu einer intakten Natur erhalten. Frische Luft, gesunde Böden, saubere Gewässer, eine vielfältige Tier- und Pflanzenwelt gehören dazu. Wir stehen in der Verantwortung, eine gesunde und saubere Umwelt für unsere Kinder und Enkelkindern zu bewahren. 
Die SPD sieht das Angeln als eine Nutzungsform der Natur, die wir unterstützen. Die Sachkunde wird durch die Prüfung zum Fischereischein nachgewiesen. Die Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Meinungen und Vorstellungen sollte in offener Diskussion und nicht über die Gerichte geführt werden. 

*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Angeln bringt vielen Menschen Erholung und Spaß, oft verbunden mit einer leckeren Mahlzeit. Sicherlich gibt es Nutzungsformen der Natur, die deutlich weniger schonend sind. Angler und Anglerinnen haben es selber in der Hand ihren Eingriff in die Natur sehr gering zu halten.

Wir freuen uns, dass Anglervereine sich auch Natur- und Artenschutzanliegen widmen, wie z.B. bei der Wiederansiedlung des in Deutschland ausgestorbenen Europäischen Störs. Auch der Einsatz zur Wiederherstellung der Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse gilt es hervorzuheben.

Eine besondere Bevorzugung des Angelns können wir dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz nicht entnehmen. Tatsächlich kommt das Angeln in BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) nicht vor, sondern es heißt dort im Wortlaut: 

"Natur und Landschaft sind auf Grund ihres eigenen Wertes und als Grundlage für Leben und Gesundheit des Menschen auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen im besiedelten und unbesiedelten Bereich nach Maßgabe der nachfolgenden Absätze so zu schützen, dass … die Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit sowie der Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft auf Dauer gesichert sind; der Schutz umfasst auch die Pflege, die Entwicklung und, soweit erforderlich, die Wiederherstellung von Natur und Landschaft (allgemeiner Grundsatz)."


*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Zusammengefasst Antwort 1 und 1.2. :
Angler leisten mit der Pflege der Gewässer, der Reinigung von Ufern und der Kontrolle der Fischbestände wichtige Beiträge für Natur und Umwelt – und das freiwillig, engagiert und im Ehrenamt. Die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland werden von Angelvereinen und –verbänden in Schuss gehalten. Das ist ganz wesentlich für den Erhalt von Naturreichtum und Artenvielfalt unserer Heimat und ein großer Dienst an der Gesellschaft. 

Angelvereine sind deshalb in der Regel anerkannte Naturschutzverbände. CDU und CSU würdigen dies und sprechen sich gegen Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten aus, sofern diese nicht für die Erreichung des Schutzziels zwingend erforderlich sind. 
Das gilt auch für die Schutzgebiete der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee. Es gibt keinen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis, dass die Angelfischerei hier zu einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet. 
Hier treten wir ganz klar der Auffassung der bisherigen SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen. 

Im Naturschutz setzen wir auf Qualitätsverbesserung und die Aufwertung von Biotopen statt einfach immer mehr Flächen aus der land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Bewirtschaftung zu nehmen und Fanggebiete und Wasserflächen für die Fischerei zu sperren. In unserem Regierungsprogramm 2017 bis 2021 haben wir ausdrücklich festgelegt, dass der Eingriff in die Natur, wo immer angemessen, finanziell ausgeglichen werden soll. Mit den so erzielten Einnahmen sollen berechtigte ökologische Anliegen auf andere Weise gefördert werden. Davon können dann auch die Angler profitieren. Um diese Grundsätze überall in Deutschland zu verankern und damit der Naturschutzausgleich effizienter und besser als bisher erfolgt, streben wir eine dementsprechende Änderung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und den Erlass einer Bundeskompensations-Verordnung an. Denn für die Umsetzung und Ausführung des Naturschutzausgleichs sind die Länder zuständig und es fehlt häufig an einem gleichgerichteten Vorgehen. 

Ebenso setzen sich CDU und CSU für einen konstruktiven Dialog zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern ein. Zum gegenseitigen Nutzen wollen wir ein gutes Miteinander fördern. Denn nach unserem Verständnis sind Angeln und Naturschutz sehr gut in Einklang zu bringen.

*Antwort AfD:*
Speziell zum Angeln gibt es keine Bundesparteitagsbeschlüsse, aber in allen Programmen steht die AfD zur Jagd und zum Fischfang! Die Geschichte der Menschheit ist untrennbar mit der Jagd und dem Fischfang verbunden und eine Partei wie die AfD, in der Kultur und Tradition einen sehr hohen Stellenwert genießen, wird daran sicher nichts ändern.



*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

*Antwort FDP:*
Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura 2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. Auch die von politisch anderer Seite wiederholt in den Ländern geforderten bzw. verteidigten Nachtangelverbote lehnen wir entschieden ab. Fragwürdigen Klagen bestimmter, ideologisch motivierter Tierrechtsverbände können die Landesgesetzgeber mit möglichst klaren und praxisnahen Fischereigesetzen vorbeugen (siehe dazu auch Antwort zu Ziffer 2). Eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes durch den Bund würden wir Freien Demokraten in vielen Bereichen zwar begrüßen. Es wird sich dafür aber voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zeit im Deutschen Bundestag keine Mehrheit finden. Wir setzen deshalb auf eine vernünftige Ausgestaltung der Landesfischereigesetze. 

*Antwort LINKE:*
Sowohl die Auslegung des §17 Tierschutzgesetz durch verschiedene Länder im Sinne eines Entnahmegebots, als auch organisierte Anzeigen gegen Anglerinnen und Angler, weil sie zum Beispiel an Hegemaßnahmen teilnehmen oder ihre Fänge für Ranglisten melden, lehnen wir ab. Viele unserer Mitglieder angeln und wir stehen auf allen politischen Ebenen in gutem Kontakt zu Vereinen, Verbänden und Interessenvertretern von Anglerinnen und Anglern. 
Konkret haben wir die Bundesregierung kritisch nach Gründen für Angelverbote in Schutzgebietsverordnungen der AWZ befragt und dabei festgestellt, dass sich im Umweltministerium niemand mit dem wahren Einfluss des Angelns in den Gebieten beschäftigt hat. Wir haben nach aktuellen Maßnahmen zur Regulierung der Kormoranpopulation gefragt und halten das Thema weiter auf der Tagesordnung. 
Als Partei DIE LINKE sind wir uns zudem nicht nur über die positive gesellschaftliche Funktion des Hobbys des „kleinen Mannes“ – und erfreulicherweise auch von immer mehr Frauen – bewusst, sondern auch über die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns vor allem als Motor des Tourismus in strukturschwachen Regionen. 

*Antwort SPD:*
Zusammengefasst 1 und 1.1, siehe daher bei 1


*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Wie oben erwähnt freuen wir uns, dass Anglervereine sich Natur- und Artenschutzanliegen widmen. Nicht immer ist das Verhältnis zwischen Anglerinteressen und Natur- und Tierschutz aber ohne Spannungen. In einem Rechtsstaat steht es jedoch jeder Bürgerin und jedem Bürger frei, Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn nach seiner oder ihrer Auffassung ein Strafbestand vorliegt. Daran wollen und werden wir nichts ändern. Wir vertrauen hier auf eine kundige Beurteilung durch die zuständigen Gerichte. 


*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Zusammengefasst Antwort 1 und 1.2, daher siehe 1


*Antwort AfD:*
Die AfD hat sich in allen Landes- und Bundesprogrammen positiv zur Jagd und zur Fischerei geäußert. Das Problem mit den Strafanzeigenkampagnen einiger Spendensammelvereine (PETA usw.) werden wir zunächst im zuständigen Bundesfachausschuss beraten, um einer zukünftigen Bundestagsfraktion die nötigen Informationen für einen Gesetzesantrag zu liefern. In den Bundesländern, in denen das fast schon perverse Rücksetzungsverbot für unerwünschte oder untermaßige Fische gilt, werden wir die Landtagsfraktionen der AfD zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern.

*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?

Denn es gibt ja zig sinnvolle Gründe mehr als reine Verwertung (Hege ist nicht Sache der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter), die Angeln als solches mehr als nur sinnvoll, nämlich auch WERTVOLL sein lassen:
>>> kulturelle sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln hat unsere Kulturlandschaft mit geschaffen, schon in der Bronzezeit gab es wohl Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung in Deutschland) 
>>> soziale sinnvolle Gründe (Jugendarbeit nur als Beispiel) 
>>> ökologisch sinnvolle Gründe (Millionen unbezahlter Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässerpflege, Natur-, Biotop- und Artenschutz auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche)
>>> ökonomisch sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln und Angler setzen volkswirtschaftlich um 6 Milliarden Euro um, weit über 50.000 Arbeitsplätze sind direkt oder indirekt von Anglern abhängig (Prof. Arlinghaus) für die Gesellschaft und die Natur sind ja überzeugend) *

*Antwort FDP:*
(zusammengefasst mit 2.1):
Die Auslegung des im Tierschutzgesetz nicht näher bestimmten Begriffes des „vernünftigen Grundes“ ist auch in der Rechtsprechung zum Teil kontrovers. Im Allgemeinen zielt der Begriff jedoch auf eine Verhältnismäßigkeit im Sinne einer bestimmten Nutzen-Schaden-Relation zwischen einem anderen Rechtsgut, beispielsweise dem fischereirechtlich verankerten Hegeziel, und dem Schutz des Tiers ab. Aus Sicht der Freien Demokraten stehen hier die Länder mit ihrer Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Fischereirecht in der Verantwortung Regelungen zu schaffen, die es den Anglerinnen und Anglern ermöglichen, einen gefangenen Fisch im Sinne eines vernünftigen Grundes nach einer verantwortungsvollen Abwägungsentscheidung zwischen dem Hegeziel bzw. dem allgemeinen Ziel der Bestandserhaltung einerseits und dem Tierschutz andererseits rechtssicher zurückzusetzen. Zudem sind die in einzelnen Ländern bestehenden ausdrücklichen Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische aus unserer Sicht ersatzlos zu streichen, weil sie einem schonenden Umgang mit den Fischbeständen entgegenstehen. Darüber hinaus können die Länder auch mit der landesrechtlichen Ermöglichung angemessener Entnahmefenster dem problematischen Tötungszwang begegnen. Der Bundesgesetzgeber hat die genannten Möglichkeiten hingegen nicht. 


*Antwort LINKE:*
Selbstverständlich gibt es etliche gute Gründe für das Angeln – alle oben genannten gehören dazu – und zum Angeln gehört selbstverständlich auch das Töten von Fischen. Im Übrigen ist das Angeln die schonendste Form, Fische zu fangen. Gute Angler behandeln Fische so schonend wie möglich, ob sie sie zurücksetzen oder abschlagen wollen. 


*Antwort SPD:*
Zusammengefasst 2 und 2.1:
Wir wollen waid- und hegegerechtes Angeln in Deutschland weiter fördern. Die Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland gehen gut ausgebildet und verantwortungsvoll mit unserer Natur um. Sie wissen, dass das erlegen von Tieren kein Selbstzweck ist und keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf. Insofern glauben wir, dass das Tierschutzgesetz an dieser Stelle keiner Veränderung bedarf. 


*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Nach Paragraph 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes ist es verboten, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten bzw. ihnen länger anhaltende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen. Nahrungserwerb oder die Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes gelten allgemein als gültiger Grund.


*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Zusammen gefasst 2, 2.1 und 4:
Gegen verantwortungsvolle Fischerei ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Sie muss natürlich tierschutzgerecht ausgeführt werden, denn Fische sind Wirbeltiere und stehen unter dem Schutz des Tierschutzgesetzes. Es ist verboten, Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten bzw. ihnen länger anhaltende Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen. 

Allgemein gelten der Verzehr der Fische und auch der Beitrag zur Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes als „vernünftiger Grund“. Zu Recht ist es nicht erlaubt, Fische einfach aus sportlichen Gründen oder nur, um ein Foto zu machen und sie dann wieder zurückzuwerfen, zu fangen. Dagegen müssen Fische zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie das erforderliche Mindestmaß nicht erreicht haben oder während der Schonzeit gefangen werden. 
Im Einzelfall ist die Frage, in welcher Situation ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden darf oder sogar sollte, differenziert zu betrachten. Die Frage ist zum Beispiel, ob auf die ntsprechende Fischart gezielt gefischt wurde oder ob der zufällig gefangene Fisch einer Fischart angehört, die zwar nicht geschont, aber konkret vor Ort stark dezimiert ist. Hier ist die Eigenverantwortung der Angler innerhalb der gesetzlichen Grenzen gefragt. 
Dies ist auch unter dem gesetzlichen Rahmen des Bundestierschutzgesetzes und der Fischereigesetze der Länder möglich, so dass wir auf Bundesseite daran grundsätzlich nichts ändern wollen. Vor Ort, in den Ländern, lassen sich gute Regelungen finden, die dem Angler einen sinnvollen Spielraum geben – siehe zum Beispiel Neuregelung in Bayern auf Basis des Ministerialschreibens (L4 ‐ 7976 ‐ 1/36). 


*Antwort AfD:*
Die AfD erkennt vor allem die Leistungen der Angelsportvereine für den Umweltschutz an. Die Durchlässigkeit unserer Flusssysteme für wandernde Fischarten, die zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigen, haben wir zu einem großen Teil den beharrlichen Forderungen der Angler zu verdanken. Die Vermehrung fast schon ausgestorbener Fischarten durch die Aufzuchtstationen der Sportfischerverbände wäre anders nicht denkbar gewesen. Inzwischen gibt es z. B. den Lachs wieder in vielen Flüssen. Viele Angelvereine haben Grundstücke erworben und sie zu wertvollen Biotopen umgewandelt. Und die Zahl der Angler in Deutschland ist so hoch, weil es schon seit Jahrzehnten eine vorbildliche Jugendarbeit gibt. 

*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tier"schutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen?

Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032)?*

*Antwort FDP:*
Siehe unter Frage 2


*Antwort LINKE:*
Wie oben schon gesagt, halten wir Rücksetzverbote für nicht zielführend. Die Praxis, zum Beispiel ältere Laichfische wieder zurückzusetzen, wird von vielen vernünftigen Anglerinnen und Anglern auf der ganzen Welt praktiziert. So werden Bestände geschont, auch mit dem Modell der Entnahmefenster. Die Sterblichkeit sorgsam zurückgesetzter Fische ist sehr gering, es spricht also wenig gegen diese Praxis, unserer Auffassung nach auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz.


*Antwort SPD:*
Zusammengefasst 2 und 2.1, daher siehe bei 1


*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Die Fischerei, auch die Freizeitfischerei, ist wie alle Landnutzungen zur Einhaltung einer „Guten fachlichen Praxis“ verpflichtet, deren Regelungen durch das jeweilige Fachrecht, die Fischereigesetze der Länder, zu konkretisieren sind. Wann ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann bzw. muss ist durch Kriterien geregelt – Fanggröße, Schonzeiten und Art. Ergänzt werden diese durch lokale Vorschriften der Vereine. Verantwortungsbewusste Angler werden nur die gefangenen Tiere zurücksetzen, die eine sehr hohe Überlebenschance haben. 

*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Zusammen gefasst 2, 2.1 und 4, daher siehe bei 2


*Antwort AfD:*
Das Zurücksetzungsverbot nicht erwünschter Fische ist mehr als pervers. Hier geht es um ein langfristiges Verbot der Angelfischerei und es ist für uns nicht vorstellbar, dass eine zukünftige AfD-Fraktion im Bundestag hier zustimmen würde. Der zuständige Bundesfachausschuss wird der Bundestagsfraktion geeignete Schritte für eine Änderung dieser unhaltbaren Zustände empfehlen.


*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*

*Antwort FDP:*
Ja. Wir Freien Demokraten treten in aller Deutlichkeit für die Freizeitfischerei ein, die abgesehen von ihrer Bedeutung für den ehrenamtlichen Natur- und Gewässerschutz in vielen Regionen Deutschlands auch ein wichtiges Stück Tradition und Lebensart ist. 


*Antwort LINKE:*
Wir sind gegen die Illegalisierung des Angelns und Diffamierungskampagnen. Es gibt Leute, die auf die Nutzung von Tieren verzichten. Das soll jeder halten, wie er es will. Aber solange es Gruppen gibt, die gegen die Nutzung von Tieren durch den Menschen sind, sie den Menschen sogar gleichstellen und dies nicht nur auf die eigene Lebensweise beziehen, sondern auch den Rest der Menschheit von ihren Idealen überzeugen wollen, wird es Versuche geben, das Angeln zu dämonisieren und zu kriminalisieren. Vor allem weil Organisationen wie PETA auf Spendeneinnahmen angewiesen sind und deshalb regelmäßig in die Schlagzeilen müssen.


*Antwort SPD:*
siehe Frage 1. 


*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Wir unterstützen Angler, die ihre Tätigkeit in Einklang mit den Vorgaben von Tier- und Naturschutzrecht und den lokalen Vorschriften ausüben.


*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Die Angler können sich der vollen Unterstützung von CDU und CSU sicher sein. 
Angelfischerei ist ein schönes Hobby und eine legitime Nutzung unserer Gewässer. 
CDU und CSU wissen auch, dass die Bedeutung des Angelns noch weit über den reinen Fischfang und den oben schon beschriebenen Beitrag zur Hege und Ökologie hinausgeht. Angeln hat ebenso eine ökonomische und soziale Seite. Zum Angeln treffen sich regelmäßig viele Menschen in der Natur und pflegen soziale Kontakte. Die Angelbranche ist von erheblicher wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung. Davon lebt nicht nur der Anglerbedarf, sondern vielerorts ist Angeln auch eine wichtige Grundlage des Tourismus. Aus all diesen Gründen begrüßen wir die Angelfischerei. Angler, die ihr Hobby verantwortungsvoll ausführen, können jederzeit mit unserer Unterstützung gegen ungerechtfertigte Kampagnen und Angriffe rechnen. 


*Antwort AfD:*
Die AfD erkennt keine Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Organisation PETA, die es scheinbar hauptsächlich auf Spendengelder abgesehen hat. Bedenklich sehen wir die Einbrüche in Ställe von Landwirten und das Stalking auf landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben. Die etablierten Parteien sehen tatenlos zu, wie sich eine private Vereinigung sich über Ihre Ordnungshoheit hinwegsetzt und im Namen des Tierschutzes gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. Die AfD würde jeden gegen unangemessene Forderungen dieser überflüssigen Organisation schützen. Wichtig ist, dass unsere Landtagsfraktionen durch die betroffenen Verbände informiert werden.


*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten?
(In England ist z. B. die reguläre Ausübung von Jagd und Angeln  wegen der impliziten Ethik (Waidgerechtigkeit) extra vom "normalen" Tierschutz ausgenommen, um solche Massenanzeigen zu verhindern).
*

*Antwort FDP:*
Der Unmut über die Instrumentalisierung des Rechtsstaates zum Zwecke der spendenwirksamen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der unsachlichen Skandalisierung ist aus unserer Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar. Wie bereits dargestellt halten wir eine Modernisierung des Tierschutzgesetzes derzeit mangels entsprechender politischer Partner jedoch nicht für mehrheitsfähig. Gelegentlich diskutierte Lösungen aus dem europäischen Ausland, z.B. aus Großbritannien, sind zudem nicht ohne weiteres auf das deutsche Recht übertragbar. Wie unter Ziffer 2 dargestellt sehen wir die Länder in der Verantwortung und in der Pflicht, mit klaren landesgesetzlichen Regelungen Anglerinnen und Anglern das erforderliche Maß an Rechtssicherheit zu bieten. Die FDP-Landtagsfraktionen sind diesbezüglich sehr aktiv.


*Antwort LINKE:*
Wer vernünftig angelt, verstößt nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Punkt. Von unserer Seite muss man da gar nicht diskutieren. Selbst eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes würde aus den in Frage 3 genannten Gründen wenig bringen, denn man kann niemandem verbieten, Anzeigen zu erstatten. Für die Fischereigesetzgebung sind die Länder zuständig, wo wir uns für vernünftige Regelungen im Sinne der Anglerschaft einsetzen.


*Antwort SPD:*
Die SPD sieht erheblichen Änderungsbedarf am Tierschutzgesetz, wird aber den in § 1 zum Ausdruck gebrachten Grundsatz nicht einschränken (siehe Antwort auf Frage 1).


*Antwort GRÜNE:*
Wie oben erwähnt steht es jeder Bürgerin und jedem Bürger frei, Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn nach seiner oder ihrer Auffassung ein Strafbestand vorliegt. Wir vertrauen hier auf eine kundige Bearbeitung durch die zuständigen Gerichte. Insofern Angler ihre Tätigkeit in Einklang mit den Vorgaben von Tier- und Naturschutzrecht ausüben, haben sie nichts zu fürchten. Es ist Gang und Gäbe, dass neue Vorschriften einer Rechtsauslegung durch die Gerichte unterliegen. Diese schauen wir uns auch weiterhin genau an. Da diese Anzeigen bisher erfolglos sind, sehen wir keinen Grund das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. Wie auch in anderen Gebieten (siehe Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz) halten wir es in einem Rechtsstaat für den falschen Weg, gerichtliche Überprüfungen von vorherein aus zu schließen. Des Weiteren können Klagen, die keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, von Gerichten auch im einfachen Verfahren abgelehnt werden. Somit hat unser Rechtssystem auch gegen ein solches Vorgehen ein effektives, vielfach erprobtes Mittel, um Kosten gering zu halten, ohne den Rechtsstaat einzuschränken um ein Sonderrecht zu schaffen.


*Antwort CDU/CSU: *
Zusammen gefasst 2, 2.1 und 4, daher siehe bei 2

*Antwort AfD:*
Der zuständige Bundesfachausschuss der AfD wird die zukünftige Bundestagsfraktion zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern. Je stärker diese Fraktion wird, desto größer sind die Erfolgschancen. Sollten von anderen Parteien vernünftige Vorschläge eingebracht werden, so wird sich die AfD den Anträgen anschließen. Leider ist der umgekehrte Weg noch eher selten, da die anderen Parteien fast jeden Antrag der AfD ablehnen. Dieses undemokratische Verhalten werden diese Parteien aber nicht ewig durchhalten können und dann wird die AfD mehr bewirken können. Wir hoffen jedenfalls auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit den Angelsportverbänden und haben auch für zukünftige Probleme immer ein offenes Ohr.



*AfD**
Ein spezielles Grußwort aus dem Landtag in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.*
Die AfD ist eine Partei die trotz zahlreicher bemerkenswerter politischer Erfolge in ihrer jungen Geschichte auf vielen Gebieten noch immer in einem „Findungsprozess“ ist. So ist auch der Bereich der Agrarpolitik, dem die Fischerei untergeordnet ist, noch von vielen unterschiedlichen Strömungen geprägt. Die nachstehende Antwort ist als Meinungsäußerung der AfD-Fraktion Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zu verstehen.
Grundsätzlich ist unser Anspruch jedoch eine Politik zu machen die auf Vernunft, auf Fakten und wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen beruht. Insbesondere in jenen Politikfeldern die stark geprägt sind von der Interaktion des Menschen mit seiner Umwelt. Demnach auch im Bereich der Fischereipolitik.
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit seinen Küsten, Seen und Flüssen ist natürlich ein Paradies für Angler und somit stehen auch angel- und fischereipolitische Themen relativ häufig auf der Tagesordnung der Landespolitik. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir als AfD-Fraktion diese Themen immer wieder in den Landtag einbringen, um den Fischern und Anglern Gehör zu verschaffen.
So haben wir versucht die wissenschaftlich unsinnige und für den Tourismus schädliche Fangbegrenzung auf den Dorsch aufzuheben. Wir haben uns für die Erhaltung der Stellnetzfischerei ausgesprochen und positionieren uns ganz entschieden gegen die „schleichende Landnahme“ der Umwelt- und Naturschutzorganisationen in unserem Land.
Insbesondere diese versuchen, nicht ohne Unterstützung von Teilen der Landespolitik, die Freizeitangelei massiv einzuschneiden. So beklagen sich die ortsansässigen Angelvereine darüber, dass Ihnen langjährig verpachtete Gewässer nicht mehr zur Nutzung überlassen werden und zunehmend einem radikalen Naturschutz unterworfen werfen. Hier könnte die Landesregierung aktiv etwas für die Angler tun!
Auch die Gedankenspiele des SPD-geführten Bundesumweltministeriums über ein pauschales Verbot der (Angel)-fischerei in den Schutzgebieten der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) sind völlig überzogen und unangemessen. Wir lehnen diese Forderungen, die aus der Feder der linksgrünen Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbände stammen, entschieden ab.
Landnutzung, Ressourcennutzung und somit auch Fischerei gehören seit jeher zur menschlichen Zivilisation. Sie sind überdies insbesondere in Deutschland als Kulturgut anzusehen. Neben dem Jagdwesen hat sich über Jahrhunderte auch in der Angelei ein eigenes Traditionswesen entwickelt, welches es zu erhalten gilt. Wie die Jäger und Landwirte, leisten auch die Angler mit ihren „Hegemaßnahmen“ einen wertvollen Beitrag zum Gewässerschutz, zur Gestaltung von Lebensräumen und darüber hinaus auch zum aktiven Artenschutz.
Sie können sich also sicher sein, dass die AfD im Bundestag sich ebenso hinter die Angler und Fischer stellt wie sie es in den zahlreichen Landesparlamenten bereits tut.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## cafabu (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Man oh man da hast Du dir für viel politisches bla bla immens viel Arbeit gemacht.
Dafür ein großes Lob|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

je nu, ich nehm da meinen Job eben ernst..

Wie das beurteilt wird, SOLL ja beim einzelnen Leser liegen hier beim Artikel.

Meine persönliche Einschätzung und Ranking kommt noch rechtzeitig vor der Wahl, keine Panik ;-))


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Schließe mich dem Dank an.

 Meine Zusammenfassung:

 Alle in einen Sack stecken und draufhauen, es erwischt immer den/die Richtigen/e

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Alle in einen Sack stecken und draufhauen, es erwischt immer den/die Richtigen/e
> 
> Gruß A.


Dem werden sich nicht wenige anschliessen - wenn ich bewerte, will ich es dann aber doch etwas differenzierter machen, vor der Wahl ..

:g:g:g


----------



## Benni/Raika (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Riesen lob an deine Redaktionelle leistung. Klasse, dass du immer wieder den Weg zu den Parteien suchst. Ich finde diesen und viele andere Artikel von dir, über Politische/Parteiliche Meinungen sehr Lesenswert und Interessant. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

da werd ich ja fast rot - HERLZICHEN Dank - tut auch mal gut.


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem werden sich nicht wenige anschliessen - wenn ich bewerte, will ich es dann aber doch etwas differenzierter machen, vor der Wahl ..
> 
> :g:g:g


 
 Ja ich sicher auch.

 aber ich hätte gern ein Foto von Dir nach dem Rot-Werden:m#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



cafabu schrieb:


> Man oh man da hast Du dir für viel politisches bla bla immens viel Arbeit gemacht.
> Dafür ein großes Lob|wavey:


Dem schliesse ich mich mal an.

Saubere Arbeit[emoji106] 


Schade(war aber zu erwarten) das viele Antworten nur aus unverbindlichen wischiwaschi bestehen..wobei sowas ja auch recht Aussagekräftig sein kann.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schade(war aber zu erwarten) das viele Antworten nur aus unverbindlichen wischiwaschi bestehen..wobei sowas ja auch recht Aussagekräftig sein kann.



Besonders die SPD sticht da hervor.
Der erste Teil der ersten Antwort ist ein eins-zu-eins Zitat aus dem Wahlprogramm, siehe Seite 61.
https://www.spd.de/fileadmin/Dokume...hr_Gerechtigkeit-Unser_Regierungsprogramm.pdf


----------



## Deep Down (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Es ist jetzt eh alles Makulatur!

Aufgrund des zu erwartenden Skandal-Ergebnisses beim heutigen Dieselgipfel dürfen wir davon ausgehen, dass es für Schwarz-Gelb nicht reichen wird und daher die Grünen drin sein werden!

Die Grünen haben jetzt nämlich endlich ihr Wahlkampfthema!

Dann ist klar was das für uns Angler bedeutet. Siehe Verrat in Baden-Württemberg!

AMEN!


----------



## BERND2000 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Benni/Raika schrieb:


> Riesen lob an deine Redaktionelle leistung. Klasse, dass du immer wieder den Weg zu den Parteien suchst. Ich finde diesen und viele andere Artikel von dir, über Politische/Parteiliche Meinungen sehr Lesenswert und Interessant.
> 
> Gruß Benni


 
 Erscheint so etwas wie für Angler auch politisch aktiv zu sein heute schon als Sonderfall?
 Ist das nicht die normale Aufgabe von Verbänden und Fachmedien?
 Tagungen, Veranstaltungen, oder Wettkämpfe sind doch nur Unbedeutende Details, aber nicht der Sinn.
 Das A.B ist ja auch nur so etwas ähnliches wie ein Fachmedium.

 Kann das tatsächlich sein, das man so etwas von Landes und Bundesverbänden der Angler und Ihren Fachzeitschriften gar nicht mehr erwartet?
 Weil man es da eher nie erlebte?


----------



## BERND2000 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt eh alles Makulatur!
> 
> Aufgrund des zu erwartenden Skandal-Ergebnisses beim heutigen Dieselgipfel dürfen wir davon ausgehen, dass es für Schwarz-Gelb nicht reichen wird und daher die Grünen drin sein werden!
> 
> ...



 Na da tippe ich eher weiter auf Rot/schwarz, vielleicht gar mit einem Grünstich.
 Warum etwas ändern wenn nur kleine Minderheiten aufmucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das A.B ist ja auch nur so etwas ähnliches wie ein Fachmedium.
> ...
> Kann das tatsächlich sein, das man so etwas von Landes und Bundesverbänden der Angler und Ihren Fachzeitschriften gar nicht mehr erwartet?
> Weil man es da eher nie erlebte?


Und wie gerne würde ich Verbänden das alles überlassen und sie dann  für gute Arbeit loben..
Aber wo nix ist und nix kommt....


----------



## derporto (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Dann möchte ich -betonend, dass ich als Grundlage ausschließlich die Antworten der Parteien hernehme- ein persönliches Ranking erstellen, das wie folgt aussieht:

1. AfD
2. DIE LINKE
3. CDU/CSU
4. FDP
5. GRÜNE
6. SPD

Dass die kleinen Parteien sich bei der Beantwortung mehr Mühe geben und sich im Duktus volksnäher präsentieren konnte man erwarten. Und das gelingt auch durchaus.

Die CDU mit liebkosenden Worten, konträr zur Landespolitik.

Die SPD mit Plattitüden aus dem Lehrbuch, und aus keinem besonders guten.

LG

Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Habe ein in der Richtung ähnliches, aber komplett anders durchsortiertes Ranking. Grüne sind bei mir immer noch hinter SPD, bestenfalls gleichauf...


----------



## derporto (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe ein in der Richtung ähnliches, aber komplett anders durchsortiertes Ranking. Grüne sind bei mir immer noch hinter SPD, bestenfalls gleichauf...



Wenn ich anfangen würde, die Antworten nicht wertfrei, sondern unter Entlarvung von Propaganda und Lobhudelei, zu betrachten, käme ich sicher auch nochmal zu einem anderen Ergebnis.

Aber ich wollte ihnen zumindest mal eine Chance geben -ohne die politische Stilrichtung bereits vorher im Kopf zementiert zu haben.

Was ich noch anmerken möchte: Ob nun Platz 5 oder 6, stinken tun beide.

LG

Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



derporto schrieb:


> Was ich noch anmerken möchte: Ob nun Platz 5 oder 6, stinken tun beide.
> 
> LG
> 
> Dennis


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie gerne würde ich Verbänden das alles überlassen und sie dann  für gute Arbeit loben..
> Aber wo nix ist und nix kommt....



Wenn was kommt,ists meist eh Murks;-)

Wenn ich zu sagen hätte,müssten die dir diese (u.ä. )Arbeit entlohnen..

Selber bekommen das ja nur die wenigsten unserer Lobbyverbände*hüstel* hin.

Mein pers. Ranking der Parteistellungnahmen-hab's aufgegeben da zu benoten.

Von Pickel,Schnupfen über Pest,Cholera bis "Morbus Mütze"=Kappe kaputt-ganz gesund tickt da keiner der Aspiranten.

Jeder Uni Prof. könnte die Funktionsweise/Vorteile/Nachteile eines Kernreaktors in kürzeren und verständlicheren Worten darlegen,als dt. Politiker mit ihrem Geschwurbel zum eigentlich simplen(meint zumindest 98% der Restwelt)Thema Angeln.

Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Hier :
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4698088

hat Thomas (im letzten Absatz)sehr treffend ein Symptom dieser typisch dt. Politikerkrankheit beschrieben.

Oder wie es ein(Grünen) Kritiker im ZON Forum mal Sinngemäß beschrieb:

Jede an der Zimmerdecke klebende  Fliege, wird in D beachtet und bis ins letzte durchreguliert-der Elefant der direkt neben uns steht,wird dagegen geflissentlich ignoriert.

Die beim Wahlprüfstein gelesenen Parteiverweise aufs TierSchG,lassen da aber noch schlimmeres befürchten..da klebt keine Fliege, sondern eine heilige Kuh unter der Zimmerdecke.

Gehuldigt durch scheinheilige (Polit)Ochsen am Boden.


----------



## UMueller (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Die Herren besorgen es selbst, daß ihnen der kleine Mann Feind wird.
Das war mal ein Wahlslogan aus der Anfangszeit einer Partei die sich danach "Die Grünen" nannten.
Heute muß ich feststellen das sie es geschafft haben, die Damen und Herren. Einstige Stammwähler, so auch ich haben sich längst von ihnen abgewandt.
Nun geht es hier um angelfreundliche Parteien. Gibt es die überhaupt ? In jeder Partei und in der Wählerschaft gibt es doch Angler sowie auch Nichtangler und solche für die Angler Tierquäler sind und deshalb nichts gegen Angelverbote hätten, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Anteilen. Somit kann ich hier keiner einzigen der hier aufgeführten Antworten auch nur im Ansatz so recht glauben. Gut möglich das ich bei der nächsten Wahl daher ein ungültig abgebe. Zuoft schon entpuppten sich Wahlversprechen als genaues Gegenteil dessen was sie versprachen. Wenn Politiker eins gut beherrschen, dann Redewendung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

KEINE der befragten Parteien, ist Angelfreundlich in dem Sinne wie wir ihn verstehen würden..nicht mal Ansatzweise!

Ist u.a. aber auch die logische Folge unserer schlampigen Lobbypolitik...zum über den Tisch ziehen,gehören nämlich immer zwei.

Wahrscheinlich würde eine fiktive  Betriebssportgruppe Angeln über den  Lobbyeinfluss ihres Automobilbauenden Arbeitgeber ala VW/Audi, binnen 2 Monaten mehr erreichen als DAFV und sein Vorgänger in 20 Jahren.[emoji23]


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Möchte mich hier bei Thomas und den Mitgliedern der Parteien bedanken welche die Antworten erarbeiteten.

 Ist ja schon etwas Besonders, was leider kaum auf Interesse stößt.
 Tage vor der Wahl, sollte es brummen, aber mehr als Einzelne am Tag lesen hier wohl nicht.
 Halt so wichtig, als ob in der Madendose 500 oder doch 600 Maden sein werden.
 99,9% der Angler scheinen keine politischen Wünsche beim Angeln zu haben, oder es sehr nebensächlich zu sehen.

 Diese 99.9% der Angler sagen aus, das die inhaltlose SPD-Antwort  genau Ihr Interesse widerspiegelt.
 Schade um die Mühe die Andere sich für Euch machen...und hier Fragen und Antworten erarbeiteten, mit Inhalt.

 Ihr bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit der Politik und Eurer Verbände die Ihr verdient und wir Alle haben dann die Einschränkungen und Verbote zu ertragen.
 Letztendlich bekommt jeder in Deutschland was er verdient, wer nicht laut genug ist, bekommt halt die Einschränkungen durch die Anderen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

Danke Dir, Bernd.

Nächste Woche kommt noch meine persönliche Reihenfolge (REIN angelpolitisch an Hand der Antworten) .

Vielleicht gucken dann nochmal ein paar ;-))


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier bei Thomas und den Mitgliedern der Parteien bedanken welche die Antworten erarbeiteten.
> 
> Ist ja schon etwas Besonders, was leider kaum auf Interesse stößt.
> Tage vor der Wahl, sollte es brummen, aber mehr als Einzelne am Tag lesen hier wohl nicht.
> ...



Einerseits richtig insoweit, als es grundsätzlich gut ist, sich mit seinem Hobby umfassender auseinanderzusetzen. Andererseits kann ich zumindest mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Wahlentscheidungen von einem singulären Interesse abhängig macht. Ich denke, es gibt gerade im Kontext einer Wahl um Fragestellungen, die eine ganz andere Wichtigkeit besitzen als die Freiheit des Angelns, so nachvollziehbar die insoweit bestehenden Zielvorstellungen, Wünsche und Bedürfnisse sind. Ich würde nicht im Ansatz auf die Idee kommen, eine Partei zu wählen, die sich ultimativ für die Freiheit des Angelns einsetzt, mit der ich aber in ihrer sonstigen Ausrichtung und Programmatik keinerlei Überschneidungspunkte habe. Lobbygruppen haben grundsätzlich singuläre Interessen und stellen im Sinne ihrer Interessen Maximalforderungen auf. Dies gilt für ''Angler'' wie für ''Schützer''. Im Ergebnis geht es immer um Balance. Insoweit scheint es mir wesentlich effektiver, sich an den entscheidenden Schnittstellen kompetent einzubringen. deshalb ist für mich der aktuelle, von Grabenkämpfen geprägte Organisationsstatus der Anglerschaft eine einzige Katastrophe. Die ''Schützer'' sind da wesentlich besser aufgestellt.
Zuletzt: Den Begriff ''Wahlbausteine'' in Google eingeben und schon findet man so viele Bausteine, dass man damit ein ganzes Haus errichten könnte. Meine persönlchen Interessen gehen weit über das Angeln hinaus. Ich müsste ne ganze Menge Bausteine aktivieren, um zu sehen, in welche Richtung meine politische Entscheidung gehen könnte. Der Haken ist nur, dass sich die jeweiligen Antworten z.T. fast diametral entgegenstehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Andererseits kann ich zumindest mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Wahlentscheidungen von einem singulären Interesse abhängig macht.



Hättest Du 1.:
unsere Regeln gelesen, wüsstest Du, dass allgemeine Politik bei uns nichts verloren hat und NUR Angelpolitik eine Rolle spielt.
Halte Dich also zukünftig dran.

Und hättest Du 2. - statt gleich hier zu schreiben - auch den Eingangsartikel gelesen, wäre Dir vielleicht diese Passage auch aufgefallen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiterhin gilt:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------

